# Etika officialy dead.



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP bruddah


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 25, 2019)

No idea who he is. Well, was...


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Fuaaaark


----------



## Hunter (Jun 25, 2019)

F. Just as well I was going to start watching him again once I buy my switch this christmas


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 25, 2019)

bro?


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> No idea who he is. Well, was...


Why not simply google it you autistic asshat,please just die,this world is already running out of resources and we really,really do not want to share them with dumb dyslexic stupid bungholes like you,I request you to please join Etika.


----------



## Time Travel (Jun 25, 2019)

F


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

#joyconboyzforever bro...


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest in peace


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Why not simply google it you autistic asshat,please just die,this world is already running out of resources and we really,really do not want to share them with dumb dyslexic stupid bungholes like you,I request you to please join Etika.


Didn't read


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

the worst thing is. that since most people that kill themselves regret it at the exact moment or before they die he probably wanted to live a split second before he died.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jun 25, 2019)

who?


----------



## GoonCel (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> who?


Why not simply google it you autistic asshat,please just die,this world is already running out of resources and we really,really do not want to share them with dumb dyslexic stupid bungholes like you,I request you to please join Etika.


----------



## hebbewem (Jun 25, 2019)

I dont care


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

hebbewem said:


> I dont care



"
?balding crew
"

hope you get norwood 7 by the end of the month


----------



## hopemaxxer (Jun 25, 2019)

you are a fucking cuck if you care about some cuck only because he uploaded videos online while incels die everyday and no one gives a shit.


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 25, 2019)

Never heard of her


----------



## quinn24 (Jun 25, 2019)

i was not aware of this tyrone until now


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> you are a fucking cuck if you care about some cuck only because he uploaded videos online while incels die everyday and no one gives a shit.



Shut up phaggot


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> i was not aware of this tyrone until now







when tyrone dies


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Why not simply google it you autistic asshat,please just die,this world is already running out of resources and we really,really do not want to share them with dumb dyslexic stupid bungholes like you,I request you to please join Etika.


Calm the fuck down. No need to escalate like a high E bitch


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 25, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> incels die everyday and no one gives a shit.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> er


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

can u elab who is he


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> can u elab who is he


*Desmond Amofah* (May 12, 1990 – June 19-24, 2019 [aged 29]), better known online as *Etika*, was a YouTuber who used to stream on YouTube, and sometimes uploaded discussion videos about video games or other topics. He read donation messages in his live streams and often had to turn them off. After a string of mental breakdowns in late 2018 and early 2019, Etika posted a video that appeared to resemble a suicide note at midnight on June 20, 2019, and was reported missing by police shortly thereafter. It was reported he died of suicide after a long battle with bipolar disorder, as reported by the NYPD on June 25, 2019. His body was recovered in the East River in New York City, after it is believed he jumped from Manhattan Bridge when his personal belongings were recovered from it.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

People die. What's the big deal? It has always been this way


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> People die. What's the big deal? It has always been this way


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> People die. What's the big deal? It has always been this way


Says the coon who requested for a ban earlier,FOH low.E cunt


----------



## quinn24 (Jun 25, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Redrighthand said:
> 
> 
> > People die. What's the big deal? It has always been this way


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

quinn24 said:


>


Sound.


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> can u elab who is he


*Chrysler69*


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Everyone dies


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> *Chrysler69*


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> can u elab who is he


Oh Etika is a youtuber/streamer who sadly lost his life due to mental help,thanks for asking! ^__^ happy to help.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> People die. What's the big deal? It has always been this way



Yeah obviously, but dont you care when someone you look up to or know dies?
I have been watching his streams for over 3 years.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> thanks for asking! ^__^ happy to help.


jfl inject t rn


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Oh Etika is a youtuber/streamer who sadly lost his life due to mental help,thanks for asking! ^__^ happy to help.


thx bro


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > can u elab who is he





Redrighthand said:


> Everyone dies


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> thx bro


No problem brother,happy to help,stay healthy and enjoy life!


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

thx bro i just finished gymcelling


----------



## Einon (Jun 25, 2019)

Nintendo switch.Not even once.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 72671
> thx bro i just finished gymcelling


Good for you,good for you,keep it up champ!


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Good for you,good for you,keep it up champ!


gymcelling and raw liver will ascend me


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Yeah obviously, but dont you care when someone you look up to or know dies?
> I have been watching his streams for over 3 years.


you're not telling me you like some youtuber who doesn't even know you exist as much as you like family members or friends. He killed himself. People die more tragic deaths everyday and no one bats an eye


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 25, 2019)

@ChoSeungHui why did the kikes cage u bro?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> gymcelling and raw liver will ascend me


liver tastes like absolute shit. id rather eat 20% more cooked liver with a fuck ton of spices than devouring a piss tasting organ raw


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 72671
> thx bro i just finished gymcelling


bro i love that so sexy


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> er will ascend me


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> liver tastes like absolute shit. id rather eat 20% more cooked liver with a fuck ton of spices than devouring a piss tasting organ raw


you just eat that shiet regardless of the taste


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> you just eat that shiet regardless of the taste


Id throw up so no point. also for some fucking reason the cooked liver is more of a jaw workout


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Id throw up so no point. also for some fucking reason the cooked liver is more of a jaw workout


liver should have sweet taste. just rope if u eat bitter liver


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> you're not telling me you like some youtuber who doesn't even know you exist as much as you like family members or friends. He killed himself. People die more tragic deaths everyday and no one bats an eye



You are stupid as fuck, of course people care but the more people that know the person the more it gets acknowledged.
I care since I cant watch his streams anymore. I would care more if a family member died of course but that doesnt mean I dont care


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> People die more tragic deaths everyday and no one bats an eye


Society truly has gone to hell.


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Society truly has gone to hell.


ogre for many of men


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> liver should have sweet taste. just rope if u eat bitter liver


what the *fuck?* . alright im going to a different butcher


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> ogre for many of men



tony for many men


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

weissbier said:


> tony for many men


weissbier for many men


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

weissbier said:


> You are stupid as fuck, of course people care but the more people that know the person the more it gets acknowledged.
> I care since I cant watch his streams anymore. I would care more if a family member died of course but that doesnt mean I dont care


Bro how can you love someone who doesnt know you exist. You like his streams yes. But i'm not convinced that someone can get emotionally attached to a stranger


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> weissbier for many men


r u postmaxxing


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> r u postmaxxing


no im choseunghui


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> no im choseunghui


prowls me


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> Bro how can you love someone who doesnt know you exist. You like his streams yes. But i'm not convinced that someone can get emotionally attached to a stranger



Bro...
I just feel sad he is dead thats it.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> prowls me


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Bro...
> I just feel sad he is dead thats it.


sorry bro... i was pissed at normies who overreact when a celeb they don't know dies


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> sorry bro... i was pissed at normies who overreact when a celeb they don't know dies



It's ok bro


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Says the coon who requested for a ban earlier,FOH low.E cunt


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 25, 2019)

:/


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

A great loss for humanity,his 6'6" genes have gone to waste


----------



## Einon (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> 6'6"


bruh.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mental illness is a motherfucker.


----------



## SHARK (Jun 25, 2019)

He should have gone er first


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> ,his 6'6" genes have gone to waste


Literally all that matters ngl


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Jun 25, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> Why not simply google it you autistic asshat,please just die,this world is already running out of resources and we really,really do not want to share them with dumb dyslexic stupid bungholes like you,I request you to please join Etika.


Don't talk to my boy Rit like that. Get the fuck out of here fag.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 25, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Don't talk to my boy Rit like that. Get the fuck out of here fag.
> 
> View attachment 72751


A bunch of hillbillys


VirtueSignaller said:


> Don't talk to my boy Rit like that. Get the fuck out of here fag.
> 
> View attachment 72751


Sweet home alabama


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm kinda sorry... mostly cause i'd never think that someone that i saw on yt could die.
I didn't like him so much... i saw many of his reaction to some videogames and he always looked too fake.

it's heartbreaking tho


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

hope he found peace in the end and didn't regret it as he jumped. its fucking sick the type of mental damage social media can stack on other issues. RIP bro...


hopemaxxer said:


> you are a fucking cuck if you care about some cuck only because he uploaded videos online while incels die everyday and no one gives a shit.


virtual chad wannabe


Redrighthand said:


> you're not telling me you like some youtuber who doesn't even know you exist as much as you like family members or friends. He killed himself. People die more tragic deaths everyday and no one bats an eye


his death is tragic. he had everything but still decided his life wasn't worth living. that is really sad


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Jun 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Jun 26, 2019)

I dont care.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 26, 2019)

Fuaaaark, I remember watching a few of his reactions a year ago. Now he’s gone.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)

Guess What? said:


>



This video has been removed for violating YouTube's Terms of Service.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> This video has been removed for violating YouTube's Terms of Service.



yeah, it was the one where he was talking about suicide.
it worked yesterday


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 26, 2019)

when ur 6'6 and need to fraud to 7'3








dating this subhumanity


















    CUCK ROPED OVER HIS ONEITIS 




SOY DOES NOT DISCRIMINATE


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 73277
> when ur 6'6 and need to fraud to 7'3
> View attachment 73278
> View attachment 73279
> ...


I dont think that was the main reason yount lad.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 26, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> I dont think that was the main reason yount lad.


if u think its anything else u are severely deluding urself with the mental illness meme


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 73277
> when ur 6'6 and need to fraud to 7'3
> View attachment 73278
> View attachment 73279
> ...


maybe you will rope too when I fuck your oneitis


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> maybe you will rope too when I fuck your oneitis


Young lad count me in! This old man hasnt seen action for a while now.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> maybe you will rope too when I fuck your oneitis





Chrysler69 said:


> Young lad count me in! This old man hasnt seen action for a while now.



people who think "mental illness" actually drive people to suicide are low iq 

no amount of mental illness u* self impose on yourself* and ur jew doctor gives u pharma to biochemically tolerate will make up for lack of female attention.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> people who think "mental illness" actually drive people to suicide are low iq
> 
> no amount of mental illness u* self impose on yourself* and ur jew doctor gives u pharma to biochemically tolerate will make up for lack of female attention.


Etika wasn't low t like you so you are incorrect


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Etika wasn't low t like you so you are incorrect


What a reply young man,what a reply..I wouldnt mind my granddaughter marrying you..this low testosterene faggot is a "bitch nigga" as they say.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 73277
> when ur 6'6 and need to fraud to 7'3
> View attachment 73278
> View attachment 73279
> ...


I knew a girl would be involved somehow smh


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Etika wasn't low t like you so you are incorrect


yes u would know ur emotionally obsessed to a twitch faggot who fakes joy for ur paypal transactions.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> yes u would know ur emotionally obsessed to a twitch faggot who fakes joy for ur paypal transactions.


Thats it young man,just you thinking that any of these youngins are "emotionally obsessed" with the deceased man is very very stupid,what our generation is sad about is no more content that they enjoyed from that certain individual who is no more in this world,I am ashamed to be living in the same universe as you,it makes me sick to my stomach...please perform seppuku as the japs did when we bombed their chink asses.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> yes u would know ur emotionally obsessed to a twitch faggot who fakes joy for ur paypal transactions.


used to watch but stopped 2 years ago. I care about human life not donating to streamers


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 26, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> yes u would know ur emotionally obsessed to a twitch faggot who fakes joy for ur paypal transactions.


If you were infront of me I would instantaneously shove my WWII 43' bayonet up your rectum.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


>


----------



## RobticaI (Jun 27, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Fuaaaark, I remember watching a few of his reactions a year ago. Now he’s gone.


I only seen his dark web video a long time ago.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 27, 2019)

why does an enlightened old man watch some negro who does entertainment vids for gay teens


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 27, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



op sucks flaccid cock


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 27, 2019)

Its because he couldnt have his asian waifu


----------



## skittlekorn (Jun 27, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> hope he found peace in the end and didn't regret it as he jumped. its fucking sick the type of mental damage social media can stack on other issues. RIP bro...
> 
> virtual chad wannabe
> 
> his death is tragic. he had everything but still decided his life wasn't worth living. that is really sad


hope you slip in the kitchen with a frying pan and cover yourself in boiling cooking oil. its fucking sick that your parents were allowed to reproduce.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2019)

* *


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 8, 2019)

Where the pics of his bloated corpse in the river ever released to the public? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Where the pics of his bloated corpse in the river ever released to the public? Asking for a friend.


Rope asap

Or, better yet, take a plunge


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 8, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Rope asap


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Where the pics of his bloated corpse in the river ever released to the public? Asking for a friend.


I don’t think so.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 8, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Rope asap
> 
> Or, better yet, take a plunge


But were they released cunt


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 10, 2019)

@Tony you had one job


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 10, 2019)

Don't give a fuck


----------



## bratan005 (Jul 10, 2019)

one less nigger to worry about


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 78439


Comical, man, fucking absolutely comical. XD


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 10, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Comical, man, fucking absolutely comical. XD


LITERAL COMICAL XD


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 78439


Fucking faggots


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

Tony said:


>


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 14, 2019)

i had never heard of this guy until he died, and to be honest I don't think anybody else has either they're just pretending for the virtue signal points and updoots.

let me know when someone actually important like hampton brandon does something


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> let me know when someone actually important like hampton brandon does something


Will do man


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 10, 2020)

I wanted to vent this out to yall retards


hopemaxxer said:


> you are a fucking cuck if you care about some cuck only because he uploaded videos online while incels die everyday and no one gives a shit.


You somehow interpreted incels as the victims of the situation, wtf is wrong with you. How would someone to be able to know or care about the death of someone they dont know


Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 73277
> when ur 6'6 and need to fraud to 7'3
> View attachment 73278
> View attachment 73279
> ...


He broke up with her to not have a girlfriend again for the last 3 years of his life. he probably realised women are shit and he left her.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> No idea who he is. Well, was...


----------

